# Simoniz Tar, Sap & Glue Remover - A Review



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi guys, back with another review of an 'ordinary' and budget product that I found for sale shortly. I had no idea what to expect with this, but I did know that I would be needing a tar remover shortly!

Simoniz Tar, Sap & Glue Remover - £3.49 RRP, £2 in Tesco sale for 500ml.










Saw this whilst being dragged around Tesco the other week and for £2 I could hardly say no. Whilst doing my wheel arches this afternoon I was left with what I thought was a staggering amount of tar deposits:


















I promptly decided that this was probably the best opportunity I had to test it.

Application is simple, as its an aerosol; I sprayed it on the tar from 15cm or so and left to soften the tar for about a minute, before wiping off with a microfibre cloth. You can see in the second picture that it really does break the tar down, and the third picture is the difference on the rears after one application. I did a total of two applications front and rear.


















I found myself having to apply 2-3 coats to get to a level I was happy with, but given the ease of application this still only equated to 5 mins per arch and minimal effort. I also made sure to rinse off the leftover residue, but this is probably down to me being a bit OTT with the application due to the sheer amount of tar present.

Front:

















Rear:

















Rating: 4*

This product is exceptionally cheap, though I did find myself using up approx half of the can in this one session so it's longevity is not the greatest. As for effectiveness I am certainly impressed; the tar on my car was well and truly bonded and baked on, potentially decades old in places and yet offered little resistance. I did not notice any discoloration of the plastics and it seemed to have no negative effect on the paint I tried it on, wiping off easily.

It also seems to be fairly 'tame' - as it did not attack the factory coating, seam sealant or what appears to be an aftermarket stonechip paint, despite getting covered by a substantial amount of overspray.

It seems like this product may currently be in the process of being replaced by "Simoniz Insect & Tar Remover" - which may explain the sale at Tesco, but it still appears to be available from a range of online stockists and motor factors.

If you happen across this in Tesco and its on sale, I would certainly recommend it - I know I'll be grabbing anymore that I see!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

It's done a great job. Just goes to show that you don't need to splash out on some of the many new brands that have sprung up over the past few years, often costing much more, to get a result. :thumb:


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Might be a bit of a wild goose chase, but they were clearing these out at 75p a can in Tesco Extra Watford earlier today. Along with the Quickshine Detailer at £1.50. There were a few of each left.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like the fact it's an aerosol, much easier to use. Nice review, thanks.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I picked up some Air Con Refresh Aerosols for £2 each a few weeks ago... looks like they’re clearing out the range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great review, thanks for the write up :thumb: - thing the aerosol is a good idea, but I can see me getting a face full on the wind - so I’d think it a product best applied in calm conditions or sheltered


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

It sounds like it is great for that kind of grubby job where I personally hate using the expensive stuff when kindness isnt at the forefront of my mind to the surface being applied too, if that makes sense.

Great review, i’m going to keep my eye out for some.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great review and when im at my local Tesco tomorrow I will be seeing if the have any at the car isle


----------



## King Mustard (Apr 28, 2019)

I was considering using this to help debadge my car.

Would this, along with heat, help dissolve the glue?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

King Mustard said:


> I was considering using this to help debadge my car.
> 
> Would this, along with heat, help dissolve the glue?


If you've got some, def worth a try as nothing to loose. Be careful with applying the heat :thumb:

I've used AG tar remover successfully to remove the remaining bits from a de-badge...


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Will definitely work  As Andy says, take car with the heat gun - just make sure you keep it moving.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Sonax and meguiars now sell and tar and glue removers in aerosol form but yet to try them. 

I recently tried the turtlewax green bottled tar remover as I was desperate. Absolute waste of time. 

I'll often try out the cheaper highstreet brands so I know what is available if I ever run out and can't order online, but with halfords now covering the latest lines from meguiars and utoglym, and now autofinesse, and local shops covering the basics from dodo juice and powermaxed I'm now trying not to order online at all.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yellow Dave said:


> I'll often try out the cheaper highstreet brands so I know what is available if I ever run out and can't order online, but with halfords now covering the latest lines from meguiars and utoglym, and now autofinesse, and local shops covering the basics from dodo juice and powermaxed I'm now trying not to order online at all.


Your lucky you've got local shops that supply dodo, nothing local to me stocks it, which is a shame...


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> Your lucky you've got local shops that supply dodo, nothing local to me stocks it, which is a shame...


It's a local wilcodirect motorfactors but it's only a limited range.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yellow Dave said:


> It's a local wilcodirect motorfactors but it's only a limited range.


Cheers mate :thumb:

I'll have a look to see if any local


----------

